# yes, I was formerly elibats



## formerly elibats (Dec 6, 2008)

Some kind of glitch that I didn't have the patience to figure out kept telling me I coudln't activate my account even though they sent me the email and I clicked on the link... whatever, I kind of want to leave my elibats days behind me. Lately I've been so disgusted with everything I've ever written. So maybe this will be a new start.

I hope some of you remember me, kind of, a little. I went months and months without posting and then sometimes I'd post several times a day for a week. You know how it goes.

As for my introduction (kind of awkward introducing myself again, but I'm cool with that)... I'm currently enrolled in a 1 year Master's in teaching program, but I'm leaving the program after this semester. I realized a couple months in that I don't enjoy teaching and, more importantly, I'm a crappy teacher. I guess the two usually go hand in hand. 

On the more lighthearted side, I love rainbows, and colorful clothes, and i live in a house with my boyfrriend in Amherst for 1100 a month - 2 bedrooms, garage, right near town, it's a steal! We have a happy life together... he works on his computer from home and I student teach and have classes all day and he sleeps late and I go to bed early so it's kind of hard, but when I have a job that isn't painful for me I should be on a better schedule...

Let's see, the basics: 25 yrs old, grew up outside Boston, went to Hampshire College and have been living in the Pioneer Valley (where Amherst is) since then. I often embarrass myself, especially online, so please don't be too hard on me. I know I'm a dork.

That was a long introduction. I guess I have more to write about than I thought.

Nice to meet you, those of you who I haven't met, and nice to introduce myself again to those I have!

Peace,
Polly


----------



## C.Gholy (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. I hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi there and welcome back


----------



## Nickie (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey there and welcome back!


----------



## Tatiiii (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome back! It's good to have you with us again ^^


----------



## wacker (Dec 9, 2008)

A hearty welcome to the forum

wacker


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome!
Can we call you Polly? Or "formerly elibats"?


----------



## moderan (Dec 9, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Dec 9, 2008)

welcome back!


----------



## silverfoxgirl (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome back


----------



## formerly elibats (Dec 13, 2008)

polly is fine, a little less formal that formerly elibats, but i answer to either


----------

